# when will free android app be released?



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

any clues as to when the free android app for the 922 will be released?


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Did miss my post that was just underneath yours?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=182147


----------

